# 2011 FMBB World CH News/Results??



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Belgian Worlds for IPO, Mondioring, Agility, Obedience.. Anyone have news? The Official page doesn't have any results posted yet, which is understandable as they are busy.

http://2011.fmbb.net/news.php


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

come on people.............. !


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Seems to be a secret :-$


----------



## Jonathon Howard (Nov 11, 2010)

They're probably out there enjoying participating or watching and enjoying themselves rather than sitting on the forum.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jonathon Howard said:


> They're probably out there enjoying participating or watching and enjoying themselves rather than sitting on the forum.


Warm beer and good dogs, I don't blame them but most of us are not in Belgium this week so I was curious how the Americans are doing and wanted to show support. 

I don't know about sitting on a forum..but, I can type several times/day and takes me all of a few minutes while checking emails and talking on the phone to clients.. and still put in a 10 hour day at the ranch..but, women are multi-taskers afterall. :-D


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is for IPO...MR results are not up yet.

http://2011.fmbb.net/downloads/FMBB-2011-pre-results.pdf

I would also keep an eye on chienplus.com website they are generally pretty good about giving results on int. competition.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anybody know how the helper is feeling after being knocked out by the dog (Scherkl's?)? As far as I know he was lying for some time motionless, but then stood up and finished working with that dog. But then?


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Mario Fernandez said:


> chienplus.com website


Nothing there yet...  http://chienplus.com/championnat-fmbb-2011.htm#mondioring


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

So, IPO the World Cup:

1 Petra Sporrer 97 98 95 290 Germany 

2 Marko Koskensalo 98 94 97 289 Finland

3 Edgar Scherkl 96 96 96 288 Germany 


IPO the World Championship (unofficial results):

1. Edgar Scherkl & Cayman vom Adlerauge

2. Petra Sporrer & Emy von den Unbestechlichen 

3. Marko Koskensalo & Mecberger Duunari


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.hondensport.com/FMBB/WK2011/WK2011_uitslag.htm


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.hondensport.com/FMBB/WK2011/WK2011_uitslag.htm


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

2nd place for Team USA behind Germany, isn't too shabby.


----------



## Rob Meredith (Feb 14, 2010)

Please help with the results? What do the last three columns mean? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Rob Meredith said:


> Please help with the results? What do the last three columns mean? Thank you in advance.


Hi, Rob!

It looks like a certain number or percentage of top placers of the trial went into the finale round and did B and C again. So the very last number is all their points added up.

Another protection phase the next day? My worst nightmare. 

Laura


----------



## Rob Meredith (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Laura!


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

http://2011.fmbb.net/news.php


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPSMyZXAFBo


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Anyone have video of the dog knocking out the helper???


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Even the photo looks frightening to me...

















There are lots of fans of Cayman ( http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs_details.php?id=11247&new_lan_en ), so there'll be some video soon I think.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Different sports photos: http://blackieojag.blogspot.com/2011/06/fmbb-2011-nieuwpoort-belgien-1.html


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Olga Sukonnikova said:


> Even the photo looks frightening to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grand papi Klemm will be so proud of you :grin:


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Just came across this link.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GdYk1VC7YA&feature=share


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Its a bit frightening watching the helper head hit the turf. The 6 second mark notice the helper feet just go numb after attempting to get up. Did he continue to work dogs? I hope not for his well being. I would not be surprise if he has not sustained a concussion.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Definitely frightening when his body went limp.. I believe he finished working that dog but not sure about after that


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Its a bit frightening watching the helper head hit the turf. The 6 second mark notice the helper feet just go numb after attempting to get up. Did he continue to work dogs? I hope not for his well being. I would not be surprise if he has not sustained a concussion.


He lost consciousness, so he *did* sustain a concussion. 
I'm a disappointed that he was allowed to continue working, even just to finish that dog. 
He should have been walked off the field immediately, and doing otherwise set a pretty poor example, IMO.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Just came across this link.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GdYk1VC7YA&feature=share


So why & how did it happen? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj9BWQFw3vE 

(not mine, taken from a working forum)


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Just came across this link.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GdYk1VC7YA&feature=share


Shit does happen.. Hope he's doing fine.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I was wondering how that could happen in a sleeve sport. Now I know...

How did it happen? Guys head slammed into the ground, that is how it happened..

I saw a guy get knocked unconscious by a mal in a muzzle, hit him right in his grill, he went down, already unconscious before he hit the ground, the dog still was pummeling him on the ground for a few loong seconds, until everyone absorbed what happened...and dog was called off...

hope the guy is ok...


----------

